# Fehlermeldung vom BIOS obwohl CPU-Fan angeschlossen ist



## Finntroll_83 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen und ein gutes neues Jahr!

Hab da ein kleines Problemchen, hab meinen Standard CPU Kühler gegen einen Thermalright IFX-14, an dem ich einen 120 Millimeter Lüfter von Enermax angebracht hab, ersetzt. Beim hochfahren bringt das Bios jetzt immer die Fehlermeldung "CPU Fan Error Press F1" obwohl der Lüfter läuft. Im Windows
 wird mir auch die Drehzahl angezeigt.(Hab den Lüfter auch auf dem CPU Fan Anschluss angeschlossen)  Hab im Bios jetzt die Option "Wait for `F1` if error" auf disabled gewählt. Damit ist auch der Fehler weg. 

PS: Mainboard Asus P5Q Pro

Meine Frage: Warum kommt dieser Fehler obwohl ein Lüfter angeschlossen ist und auch funktioniert? 

In der PCGHW hab ich gelesen man soll diese Einstellung nur verwenden wenn einen passiv- oder wakü Kühler nutzt.

Wenn mir jemand einen Rat weis würd ich mich freuen wenn ihr hier rein schreibt. Danke


----------



## Shibi (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte früher mal das gleiche Problem, auch mit einem Asus Board. (A8N-E) Wenn du die Funktion auf "disabled" stellst hast du eigentlich keinen Nachteil, außer, dass das Board den CPU Lüfter nichtmehr kontrolliert. Also bekommst du auch keine Nachricht wenn er wirklich mal ausfallen sollte. Andere Nachteile hast du eigentlich nicht.

Das Board läuft bei mir jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren mit der Funktion auf Disabled ohne Probleme. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Filico (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das P5Q Deluxe und das selbe Phänomen. Wenn du im Bios schaust, wird wahrscheinlich der Fan Speed rot hinterlegt sein. 

Ich denk mal, dass die Asus Boards ne Regelung bei einem kritischen Fan Speed haben. Unterhalb ner bestimmten Grenze, bringt dann das Bios ne Fehlermeldung, obwohl der Lüfter rund läuft.

Der Lüfter kühlt quasi zu gut 

Mach dir nichts drauß. Bei mir läuft das so schon ein halbes Jahr ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Finntroll_83 (3. Januar 2009)

Also soll das heißen der wird nicht erkannt weil er zu langsam läuft?
Er läuft nur mit ungefähr 550 rpm.(Mit der Lüftersteuerung von Asus)
Der CPU Kühler kühlt so gut das die Lüftersteuerung den so langsam laufen lässt? Im Windowsbetrieb zeigt es mir so 30°-35° an.


----------



## Filico (3. Januar 2009)

> Also soll das heißen der wird nicht erkannt weil er zu langsam läuft?


Der wird schon erkannt, läuft aber "zu langsam" fürs Bios



> Der CPU Kühler kühlt so gut das die Lüftersteuerung den so langsam laufen lässt?


Wird so sein. Bei mir laufen definitiv die Lüfter, auch wenn das Bios nen Fehler ausspuckt. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Bug im Bios sein.

Und was die Grenze bei dem Fan Speed angeht, keine Ahnung wo die liegt. So genau kann ich meine Lüfter auch nicht steuern.


----------



## Finntroll_83 (3. Januar 2009)

Alles klar Danke habs jetzt auch gecheckt.

Das mit dem "nicht erkennen", da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Meinte auch das er zu langsam läuft und deshalb das BIOS ne Fehlermeldung ausspuckt. 

Zu der Grenze beim Fan Speed:

Genau kann ich die natürlich auch nicht definieren, aber hab vorher noch bissle rum probiert und bei der Lüftersteuerung ein anderes Profil ausgewählt.
Im BIOS geschaut und da ist die rpm immer zwischen unter und über 600 rpm geschwankt jedes mal unter 600 war die Zahl rot geschrieben und jedes mal über 600 war die Zahl blau geschrieben. Also denke ich das die Grenze so ungefähr bei 600 Umdrehungen liegt. 

Danke für eure Bemühungen und Antworten!

Meine Frage ist geklärt denke das hier kann man zu machen.


----------

